# How long do wristguards last?



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Not sure that they work like helmets do. Helmets are designed for a "one 'n' done" type protection. Wrist guards are generally used over and over. Never heard of anybody getting new guards cuz they had a fall and _didn't_ break their wrist!

I expect you broke yours while wearing guards because they weren't designed to protect properly. I really can't speak to the medical or scientific accuracy of their claims, but I understand a lot guards aren't. (....that is if you believe the Level V marketing hype.)

I own a pair of their mitts, had them for 3.5 seasons. Although, nowadays, I fall so infrequently I'm just as prone to wear them _without_ the inserts as with. :dunno:

Your biggest concern for proper protection is the right size and fit!!! Especially with second hand gloves. If you are fitted properly? I don't think you have anything to worry about, but if you are really concerned, I would suggest e-mailing the company and ask.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Don't catch your falls with your hands. Tuck and roll...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> Don't catch your falls with your hands. Tuck and roll...


Oh yeah,.. That too!


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Waterproofing > Warmth > Style > inbuilt wrist protection


----------



## Anteara (Jun 3, 2014)

The Deacon said:


> Don't catch your falls with your hands. Tuck and roll...


Haha yeah, that too  I was skating the other day and my board stopped and somehow managed to tuck and roll that fall, good thing too because if I put my wrists out I probably would have broken them haha.


Edit: Thanks for the responses, much appreciated.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

Manicmouse said:


> Waterproofing > Warmth > Style > inbuilt wrist protection


cold and damp hands > broken wrists :laugh:

but it's not the inbuilt wrist protection that will make the mitts less warm/waterproof.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

td.1000 said:


> cold and damp hands > broken wrists :laugh:
> 
> but it's not the inbuilt wrist protection that will make the mitts less warm/waterproof.


It's also not the wrist protector that'll prevent the broken wrist.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

The Deacon said:


> It's also not the wrist protector that'll prevent the broken wrist.


it will most of the time. read this: Wrist guards for snowboarders - www.ski-injury.com - Ski Injury


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

OH MY F$#KING GAWD!!!!!!

These are some _fucked up_ pics! 
















This was _with_ the wrist guards?? Fuck!!


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Those Level gloves are the best wrist guards I have found and the guard works different than most from a physio standpoint. It's good tech and your guards will last forever pretty much. All you need is one hard fall or a mistake in the trees and your season is ruined.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

tonicusa said:


> Those Level gloves are the best wrist guards I have found and the guard works different than most from a physio standpoint. It's good tech and your guards will last forever pretty much....


The wrist guard in the Level V gloves are also way more comfortable than any other guard I've tried. Don't have to fight to get the gloves over some 3rd party wrist protector either! They work seamlessly with the glove.


----------



## wildhorse (Mar 9, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> OH MY F$#KING GAWD!!!!!!
> 
> These are some _fucked up_ pics!
> View attachment 46682
> ...


Those bones will heal in cast in no time. Without wrist guards all damage would be in the wrist - moved little bones, torn ligaments - very hard to repair. You could have wrist pain when lifting heavy items forever, and if you have a manual job could prevent you from working.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> Don't catch your falls with your hands. Tuck and roll...


QMFT

Is that a thing? It should be.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

wildhorse said:


> Those bones will heal in cast in no time. Without wrist guards all damage would be in the wrist - moved little bones, torn ligaments - very hard to repair. You could have wrist pain when lifting heavy items forever, and if you have a manual job could prevent you from working.


This ^

Wrist guards last a lot longer than helmet because they're not meant to protect from impact or dissipate energy...... it's ussualy plastic or metal and that lasts a long time, unless they just get broken.

The hand is a super complex structure. You break the scaffoid or ligaments and you're lucky if you are ever able to heal it (and that's after surgey). And the fracture doesnt look nearly as bad as that x ray above. In fact, sometimes a scaffoid fracture doesnt even show on an xray.


----------

